# Dell Optiplex DX 240 & Ati Radeon



## Experience1986 (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe hier einen Dell Optiplex GX240 mit einer ATI Radeon 7400 AGP Grafikkarte. Windows 2000 meinte von heut auf morgen das er keinen Treiber für die Karte mehr finden würde und knallte einen VGA Standard Treiber drauf. Als ich dann die neuen Catalyst Treiber installieren wollte, beriehungsweise die ATi Treiber die von Dell mit ausgeliefert worden sind, meinte WIndows das er den Treiber installiert hat, aber die Daten seien unzulässig seien.

Nun habe ich die Festplatte in einen anderen Dell Optiplex GX240 eingebaut (auch mit einer ati radeon), aber auch hier ergibt sich das selbe Problem.

Auch mit Grafikkarten anderer Hersteller wie zum Beispiel NVIDIA ergibt sich auch das Problem, es liegt dann wohl an Windows 2000.

Nun kann ich aber nichtneuinstallieren, da auf dem Rechner viele Programme darauf sind die eine spezielle Registrierung bzw. eine spezielleKonfiguration benötigen, das ist ein Firmenrechner.

Was denkt ihr sollte ich noch testen?
Lässt sich Windows 2000 da noch irgendwie was sagen?


----------



## joergtobias (16. Januar 2004)

Ich würde so vorgehen:
1.Sicherstellen, daß die neuesten ATI-Treiber und DirectX-win2000 Dateien auf der Festplatte vorliegen 
2.über Systemsteuerung/Software die ATI-Treiber-Installation löschen.
3. im Gerätemanager die Grafikkarte deinstallieren (nicht löschen!)
4. PC im abgesicherten Modus booten, dann im Windows-Verzeichnis die ATI Dateien suchen lassen (F3) und löschen,
5.neu booten, bei "neue Hardware erkannt" abbrechen und weiter
6.ATI-Treiber mit setup.exe installieren
7.DirctX nachinstallieren


----------



## Experience1986 (16. Januar 2004)

Im Prinzip wurde das schon gemacht.

Mittlerweile hat es sich erledigt, wir haben uns entshlossen das ding komplett neuzu installieren. (Auch mit den Problemen).

Und nun läuft wieder alles.


----------

